# Music: Adiaphora?



## WAWICRUZ (Jan 29, 2011)

Is music a matter of Christian liberty when considered outside an ecclesiastical context, i.e., apart from the RPW in the worship of God, is the Christian free to listen to any kind of music that might strike his or her fancy?


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jan 29, 2011)

Warren, you may wanna look into the following thread first for answers:

Is Music Amoral?


----------



## WAWICRUZ (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Joel.


----------

